# CADPAT in 31 Brigade??



## Sharpey (7 Mar 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has a handle on when the CADPAT‘s will be issued to the reserves in 31 Brigade. We were teased a few months ago with the fitting for the new boots and sock "system", were did they go?
 My current combats are more suited for nylons and I am worried that if I turn in one set.... you know how the QM works.
 Any thoughts or rumours?


----------



## Sharpey (8 Mar 2002)

oook, nevermind. Just got the boots issued. Ok, any news on the CADPAT for 31 Brigade? I have heard September...


----------



## McG (8 Mar 2002)

The ASU already has the new uniforms and those of us in the Bde can expect to see them in Sept.


----------



## Recce41 (8 Mar 2002)

You can have mine, they suck. If you want them I‘ll give them to you. 
Sgt J.   CD,CDS com


----------



## Guy Cramer (9 Mar 2002)

Sgt.,

What is it about the CADPATs you don‘t like? The material? The Pattern? 

Sincerely,
Guy Cramer


----------

